
Matt Groening's Artwork for Apple - shawndumas
http://vintagezen.com/2013/2/26/matt-groenings-artwork-for-apple
======
aw3c2
> It’s interesting that The Simpsons have mentioned Apple a number of times,
> including a parody in the episode 'Mypods and Broomsticks.'

Apple products are omnipresent in the Simpsons nowadays. Whenever there is a
tablet, it is an iPad. It makes me quite uneasy.

~~~
mhurron
> Apple products are omnipresent in the Simpsons nowadays. Whenever there is a
> tablet, it is an iPad. It makes me quite uneasy.

Guess what the Simpsons creators use.

The only time it would be used specifically because it's an Apple would be if
Lisa is using or wanting or buying it. That's because Lisa is supposed to come
across (now) as the stereotypical Apple user.

------
jarnold
Cool! I used to have that dorm poster in my dorm. Does that make me old?

~~~
joezydeco
I had it too and yes, yes it does.

------
gpvos
Ugh. The image viewer hijacks alt-left and -right, i.e., browser back and
forward. What were they thinking?

~~~
narag
The page also completely broke navigation in my android phone. Not funny.

------
aresant
Very cool find!

But wow From an advertising standpoint that brochure made me cringe.

You can tell neither sides heart is in it - the cartoons are stiff and the
corporate copy interspersed feels so forced and out of place - ouch. The end
product feels almost like a parody of how terribly out of sync corporate
marketing language is with "outsider" comics.

The "dorm" poster, on the other hand, is awesome.

~~~
tptacek
All of the Groenig work in the brochure looks like straight-up "School is
Hell" pages.

~~~
loser777
It's interesting you bring that up, because I thought they were simply lifted
from "School is Hell."

~~~
mynameishere
I don't know what compilation it showed up in, but the "Bongo's dream dorm" is
a re-working of "Bongo's dream house"

<http://img841.imageshack.us/img841/7329/bongosdreamhouse.jpg>

...gotta make a buck I guess. Oddly, the Simpsons seemed to give (apparently)
free product positioning to Apple over the years.

~~~
stan_rogers
...and a bit of a roasting now and again, particularly in _MyPods and
Broomsticks_.

------
michaelhoffman
> And whatever you create on the Macintosh screen will look just as good when
> you print it on an Apple ImageWriter® II printer.

Did they ever use one of those things? I feel the urge to laugh
uncontrollably.

~~~
flomo
Yeah, I used one back in school. It had a 'letter quality' mode which looked
like a million bucks compared to the typical Epson monospaced dot-matrix
printout. Probably subtly nudged up my GPA.

~~~
mattgrice
It was actually a "near letter quality" mode -- two passes of 9 pins, slightly
shifted. That is unless you had the fancy 24-pin Imagewriter LQ

------
ja27
Wow. I think I still have that brochure somewhere, in a box that's survived
two colleges, four apartments, and a house.

------
beerglass
Wow! Looks like Apple has always been on this mixing tech with liberal arts
thing!!

------
atuladhar
The blog post appears to have been removed.

~~~
vxNsr
it's back

